# Eating Keto



## exodus (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been doing keto now for about 3 weeks. I started out at around 311 (I think, that's what it was last time I was at the dr, and none of my eating habits changed between then and when I started), and I am currently down to 288.  My resting heart rate has also been high 80's and I just took it a few moments ago, and it was 60.  It's been super easy to do and follow. Costly though, but very worth it.

Not much here, but I just wanted to share this. I'm glad I am finally getting things together.


----------



## adamjh3 (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats, dude. One of my buddies has been doing something similar, just a very carb restricted diet, he started at 240 and is down to just over 200 in about six months. 

I've been considering jumping on the bandwagon, I'd like to drop back down to my high school wrestling weight of 216,just exercise alone isn't cutting it for me because I eat like a fricken rhino


----------



## 46Young (Apr 27, 2013)

Strong work!

I personally feel that a zone-paleo approach may be more sustainable than a ketogenic diet for the long term, with similar fat burning effects. Simply use your current allotment as your starting point, then add/subtract macronutrients as necessary based on your activity levels and fitness goals.

When I want to cut weight (adipose) rapidly, I use intermittent fasting once every fourth or fifth day. I do this by eating my last meal at 2000 or 2100 hrs, then fasting until 1300 hrs the next day. It works wonders, and my physical performance was not negatively affected whatsoever.


----------



## AlphaMedic68 (Apr 29, 2013)

I've been working on the side as a Personal Trainer for a few years, and just read a long article about intermittent fasting. From what I read, it seems like a good technique to jump start the metabolism!





46Young said:


> Strong work!
> 
> I personally feel that a zone-paleo approach may be more sustainable than a ketogenic diet for the long term, with similar fat burning effects. Simply use your current allotment as your starting point, then add/subtract macronutrients as necessary based on your activity levels and fitness goals.
> 
> When I want to cut weight (adipose) rapidly, I use intermittent fasting once every fourth or fifth day. I do this by eating my last meal at 2000 or 2100 hrs, then fasting until 1300 hrs the next day. It works wonders, and my physical performance was not negatively affected whatsoever.


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2013)

Just some pics:

From like 6 months ago at 311:






Top one was 12 days ago, bottom one was today:
http://imgur.com/a/PQnNX#ooKKJ3u


----------



## Abel (May 7, 2013)

I use sporadic going on a fast once every 4th or fifth day, I do this by consuming my last food at 2000 or 2100 hrs, then going on a fast until 1300 hrs the next day, It performs amazing things, and my actual efficiency was not adversely impacted at all....


----------



## BaggerandTagger (Sep 24, 2015)

As a medical "professional" you would think that you would have the common sense to realize how bad being ketogenic is for you.....ketones are toxic...if you don't believe me just as the next DKA patient that you run.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 24, 2015)

BaggerandTagger said:


> As a medical "professional" you would think that you would have the common sense to realize how bad being ketogenic is for you.....*ketones are toxic*...if you don't believe me just as the next DKA patient that you run.



Wrong.


----------



## luke_31 (Sep 24, 2015)

Remi said:


> Wrong.


Ignore him, he's just trolling the board


----------



## BaggerandTagger (Sep 24, 2015)

Remi said:


> Wrong.


Sure...I'm sure you have more than your false personal beliefs to back that up. Being in a ketotic state is not natural and is not healthy, I'm not trolling, quite the contrary, unless telling the truth is considered trolling now. I will say that unless you are epileptic I would not go near the ketongenic diet. 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketosis

http://www.muscleforlife.com/low-carb-diet/

https://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/ugly-truth-about-ketogenic-diets


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 25, 2015)

BaggerandTagger said:


> Sure...I'm sure you have more than your false personal beliefs to back that up. Being in a ketotic state is not natural and is not healthy, I'm not trolling, quite the contrary, unless telling the truth is considered trolling now. I will say that unless you are epileptic I would not go near the ketongenic diet.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketosis
> 
> ...



The first clue that you don't know what you are talking about was when you said that ketones are toxic. In reality, ketones are a natural byproduct of normal metabolic processes and have no proven ill effects. Severe epileptics go on long-term ketogenic diets and most experience no negative health effects. Native Inuits eat a diet of like 90% fat and are some of the healthiest people on earth. I personally went on a ketogenic diet for several months a few years ago, and saw my weight, BP, HR, lipids, CRP, HBa1c, energy levels, and sleep quality all improve. Not bad for being in a "toxic" state, huh?

The next clue was when you compared diabetic ketoacidosis to a ketogenic diet. Just because both terms have "keto-" in them does not mean they are the same thing. There is a lot more going on in DKA than simply the presence of ketones.

And the final nail in the coffin of your credibility was when you cited T-nation as evidence.


----------



## CALEMT (Sep 25, 2015)

Calling Remi a troll is like bringing a cow to the wolf.

Aslo Remi FTW on that last post.


----------



## Williana Sullivan (Nov 18, 2015)

Once the body is keto- adapted then the body starts burning ketones for fuel.


----------



## SavesWithGrace (Jan 7, 2016)

I love keto! I used to be 106 lbs and super fit, then went (soy free, oil free, gluten free, sugar free) vegan for 2 years and gained 60 POUNDS!! I've been on keto for about 6 months and lost 35 lbs so far. The rest is muscle now, so I may or may not continue to release weight. I don't care, though, I feel fantastic! I try to bring bulletproof coffee, nitrate free beef jerky, berries and string cheese on my shifts. But most of the time we don't get a break for the whole 14 hours so I end up doing intermittent fasting without intending to 

Keto is the only way of eating that doesn't make my blood sugar drop every two hours. I can't afford to be spaced out and unfocused on calls. Or getting to them.


----------



## Budman (Apr 25, 2017)

Congrats man, Keto is AMAZING! I did 90 days of strict keto last year and have continued with low carb/no sugar and have never felt better. I weighed 249 when I started and am down to 197. For me, the key to keeping it sustainable is meal prepping. Trying to eat out can be difficult and $$$$ with keto/low carb. I make 2 crustless quiches (6 eggs, 3/4 cup heavy cream, 8oz cheese, meat, and veggies) a week and have a slice for breakfast every morning. For lunch, I am a huge fan of casseroles/bakes. My general approach is to decide what I want to make and then try to make a version replacing the carbs with veggies....mostly cauliflower. Tonight I made an enchilada themed cauliflower bake (chicken, cauliflower, onions, corn, enchilada sauce, black olives, and shredded cheese) which will be my lunch for the next couple days. It's cheap, nutritious, and delicious. Of course, if you just change your eating habits you will plateau pretty quickly, you need to combine it with regular exercise to really get long-term, sustainable results. If anyone wants recipe ideas, lemme know, I'm almost a year into it and have discovered/created some pretty awesome dishes along the way.


----------

